# 10 days, 900km in bike, only 20$, and I still alive!(56k, enjoy)



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 7, 2009)

In January 2008, I pick a cheap bike and my best friend (who knows since we had 7 years old).
with 20$ in our pockets, and dry food in the bags, we take a ride.
In total, 900km, 10 days. 
I already know the Andes, but always was in car with my family.
This was my sickest ravel ever. the next one:machu pichu (this time with money)


ubication in the world (Argentina)






and this was the rute





first day





was a loooooong shit





lol I found a petrified guitar in the desert, I not destroy it!just pose for the pic.





biggest carnivere dinosaur ever (giganotosaurus carolini) fuck you, Tyrranosaur!





second nigth, and 200km late





morning





here with Fabian





me





other nigth





so close





cammo!!!!!!





best water ever!!! yummy





patagonic andes









Trial bike FTMFW!!!





killing myyself





lol, so fake hahah





another view





what a sexy guy!





this what we eat, pure carbohidrates.





cold morning, was to dangerous.





a cave





biggest penis ever





here we teke the road home, our long road home (taproot reference)





black hole sun





saying good bye to the green, reentering into the dessert





other lake





day 8, cookin





day 9, we where death.





day 10, 70 km from home.





thats was th last pic, the first days I take pics all the damn time, the last days, I was so fuckin tired, 
that just took pics for the memory.
I took 532 pics in all the trip.this is just to show a little bit of how it was.
hope you like it.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 8, 2009)

That's totally awesome, looks like you had a good time 
My country is so boring


----------



## synrgy (Dec 8, 2009)

<--- Jealous.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just to let fellow Americans know, 900km is 559miles!!!  That's pretty amazing, especially in only 10 days!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 8, 2009)

thats the coolest thing i think i have ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 8, 2009)

That's awesome !


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome, I like bikes, but that trip  was more than I will ever try


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2009)

That's super cool dude, reaaaally long distance to ride.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 8, 2009)

Dayaaam


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Just to let fellow Americans know, 900km is 559miles!!!  That's pretty amazing, especially in only 10 days!



hmm. Thats less than 60 miles a day. Not too bad. Still really cool none the less.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2009)

Beautiful scenery, dude... A fuckton better than what I have here  (IMO anyawy )


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 8, 2009)

I am way too lazy for that shit. Plus, carrying 10 days worth of beer would require a donkey or something.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> I am way too lazy for that shit. Plus, carrying 10 days worth of beer would require a road train or something.



Fixed


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks everyone!! was my big adventure, but the next time I will go in bus to the mountains, and ride there, the dessert is killing, in january here we have 40ºC, one day, we had to drink hot water, for the sun, my lips where in misery, my skin was very burned, I hate the dessert, I will never do such a stupid thing like that.

And the next time, I will do it with money, 20$ was stupid, we just buy bred and tuna cans.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 8, 2009)

That is so cool.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 8, 2009)

Dude, that's awesome. BTW, my grandmother trecked Machu Pichu a couple of years ago. Yeah, she's a total badass. She smokes 2 packs a day and has a plastic hip and she's still in better shape than me.


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 9, 2009)

That's so fucking badass man!, i'd do like..a mile in 10 days! 

Mis respetos hermano


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 9, 2009)

EtherealEntity said:


> That's totally awesome, looks like you had a good time
> My country is so boring


 
Our _county_ is so boring.. lol, Whereabouts are ya?

Really inspirational thread man


----------



## zeal0us (Dec 9, 2009)

That was insanely awesome 

I hope you had spare tires and a pump in your backpacks


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 9, 2009)

we never need to fix the tires! I was paranoic, with a lot of tools, tubes, and all we need to fix anything! but the bikes resist. the only problem was the pedals, they make a lot of noise last days, so...we put kitchen oil in there, fixed.


----------



## MrRedRaider (Dec 9, 2009)

wow, this is fucking great. Do you guys do any road biking? Those bikes seem like they allowed you less miles per day. 60mi per day is 3.3 hours for me, at an all day endurance pace on my road bike. Awesome pics too man, looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## ma7erick (Dec 9, 2009)

shit, great job


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 9, 2009)

really awesome man!
looks like a great adventure


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.
My brother-in-law is from Mendosa. Are you anywhere near there?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 10, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> Awesome. Thanks for sharing.
> My brother-in-law is from Mendosa. Are you anywhere near there?



yea? yes it`s pretty close, like 300km I think, is the province at north from mine.



and for the road cycle...thats not possible in that kind of travels here, the routes are very damage in perts, and in the mountains, all the roads are sand, rock, streams in the middle of the road.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2009)

That's badass.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 11, 2009)

well, I see you guys like this, so, here are more pics, if you wanna go vacations to some empty place, come here...is fuckin empty!!!
































the cave has alien writing




there they landed.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome pics man! Looks like you guys had a really great time riding and seeing the sites.


----------



## Spratcho (Dec 11, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1766722 said:


>



Thats a HUGE dick you've painted there XD


----------



## Samer (Dec 11, 2009)

Dude that is so great, i mountain bike alot as well (at least when i lived in California) 

If i fly down to Argentina (w/ my brother who mountain bikes semi pro) would you be up for the same trip again?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 11, 2009)

Samer said:


> Dude that is so great, i mountain bike alot as well (at least when i lived in California)
> 
> If i fly down to Argentina (w/ my brother who mountain bikes semi pro) would you be up for the same trip again?



let me think

fuck yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaa


----------



## Samer (Dec 11, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1771683 said:


> let me think
> 
> fuck yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaa



Cool man ill keep that in mind; i think it would be alot of fun, ill try to plan for this summer then!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 11, 2009)

this summer where? here the summer is dec, jan and Feb.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing, dude. I'm yet to visit Argentina some day


----------

